
Gearbox’s Pitchford: Steam may be “a dying store” in 5 to 10 years - spystath
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/04/gearboxs-pitchford-steam-may-be-a-dying-store-in-5-to-10-years/
======
downrightmike
It has survived for many years. Steam sales are a huge draw, I doubt EA will
ever sell games for less than the max they can charge. And to be honest, the
only reason I played Borderlands 1 and 2 was because I got them for about $2
each on sale. Sure gearbox games can be fun, but the last game The Pre-sequel
was just OK and didn't get good until the ClapTrap DLC. And That I got on
steam sale too. Steam has a lot of Goodwill and EA has zero because EA always
acts in scummy ways, like locking down content to their store when they
weren't involved at all in the development. It is an old business model, there
was a time when a company had market share in USA and not in Europe, so they
flooded the EU by selling at a loss, their competitor bought up all their
stock and resold it in the USA cheaper than the USA company, and they won the
war because they had so much cheap product to under sell the USA company. Long
term EA will have to sell games super cheap, or they'll miss out and that
isn't in their SOP.

